
Show HN: Get your wind-wave-tide forecasts by clicking on worlwide map - igetwind
https://igetwind.com
======
igetwind
Hi,

I've been working on this web app for some time now. Basically you can compare
forecasts of different locations and different weather model rapidly.

On the technical side it's a react/golang/mongo/bash stack on a docker-swarm
cluster.

Thanks for your feedback

Greg

